# Which College Is AMC in UHS MBBS Seats for Admissions 2012?



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

AS u guys should have already seen the rules for mbbs admissions 2012 available on uhs website, I just wanted to confirm which college is AMC mentioned there with 100 open merit seats? now i think it can't be Army med college as it's seats are just 70 and also it's not affiliated with UHS rather it's affiliated with NUST. so just wanted to confirm which college is that? (pic attached)


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Ameeruddin Medical College. It's a new college I believe.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Ameer ud Din Medical College. It has 100 seats and this year's batch will be the first batch of the college. They seem to have established their premises in the PGMI building however the college is building their own campus which will be completed in 2-3 years hopefully.


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Grimes said:


> Ameer ud Din Medical College. It has 100 seats and this year's batch will be the first batch of the college. They seem to have established their premises in the PGMI building however the college is building their own campus which will be completed in 2-3 years hopefully.


Is PGMI the post graduate medical institute in lahore? if so then this college must have a very high merit just for being in lahore....


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, PGMI is the Post Graduate Medical Institute in Lahore. Ameer ud Din is relatively new so I don't think the merit will be drastically high. Still, it's hard to predict accurately since this year's batch will be their first batch.


----------

